# freebsd-update-server



## ironmikie (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,

Recently I start playing with the freebsd-update-server project to be able to provision multiple FreeBSD servers from my own freebsd-update mirror. Unfortunately I discovered that only version 5 and 6 are supported. I would like to use this for the 8 RELEASE.

Does anyone know what the status is of this project?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 21, 2011)

Here mate: http://freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/freebsd-update-server/article.html


----------



## ironmikie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I discovered this page before and while 7.2-RELEASE is being used as an example, I receive the following error trying to build this:


```
bsdbuild# sh scripts/init.sh i386 7.2-RELEASE
No configuration available for FreeBSD/i386 7.2-RELEASE
```

Same happens with 8.2-RELEASE while 6.2-RELEASE starts building.

Any thoughts?


----------



## silverglade00 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Create config*

I just successfully built 8.1 to 8.2 last week. You need to be sure to create your /path/to/freebsd-update-server/scripts/8.2/build.conf files. Also be sure to build the ones for the versions that you are upgrading from.


----------

